# Normais climatológicas de Mirandela



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2010 às 21:29)




----------



## N_Fig (27 Mar 2010 às 22:18)

Daniel Vilão disse:


>



Não imaginava que Mirandela fosse tão seca.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2010 às 22:37)

N_Fig disse:


> Não imaginava que Mirandela fosse tão seca.



São valores normalíssimos para a região. 

Toda a região de Mirandela e Murça tem valores de precipitação bastante baixos durante todo o ano.


----------

